# Have you ever had a moment in your life when you realized that everything you were exactly where you needed and wanted to be??



## Lakeland living (Oct 8, 2019)

I had just had the shell of my house up. No windows doors etc. I came up late one Friday , pouring rain put a tarp up for a lean to. Bult a decent little fire and put the kettle on. All this time in pouring rain. I remember I had forgotten the sugar but it tasted great. I was home, soaked to the skin, not really  cold with one huge grin. Still smile thinking on it over 30 years ago now.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2019)

A rare memory.  Now I am always waiting for the next shoe to fall.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 9, 2019)

I wish  !!


----------



## Liberty (Oct 9, 2019)

Love those "frozen in time" moments of memory.  Remember so much about us building this big joint.  It was a joint project and looking back, so very very glad we did it.  Its like our energy or vibrations are within all these walls, and the beauty of the nature setting its in...history speaks to us and others that come here.  Have been told that often.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2019)

'....you were exactly where you needed and wanted to be'

Yeah, actually most the time

I've had several moments, here and there, I felt I wanted/needed to be somewhere else...and in a hurry

Does that count?


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 9, 2019)

Huh? Why don't folks proofread?  What does that title mean?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Huh? Why don't folks proofread? What does that title mean?


Just remove 'everything'

.....wait

I need to rephrase;

Remove *the word *'everything'

It'll read better


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 9, 2019)

OK. I have had times in my life, amazing moments, where I felt at total peace, and I knew I was in a flow that was carrying me along exactly as I wanted to be carried along. I felt a state of grace descending on me. These moments always come out of nowhere, and they are savored. I think the last one occurred within the last year. I've had, maybe, ten to twenty such experiences, in my life.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 9, 2019)

My mind was on something that feels as good now as it did 30 years ago. Not a care for phraseology, or spare words and you are correct Gary O. No clue where everything came from. Maybe a message from my subconscious??


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> Maybe a message from my subconscious?


I kinda got that

*everything in the moment was right*

I've had many of those
More of late

yielded many when living at the edge

pictures help





doesn't even have to be spectacular

but so right



Yeah, I get that


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 9, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> '....you were exactly where you needed and wanted to be'
> 
> *Yeah, actually most the time*



Ditto.   I feel quite content with my life, though there was plenty of mini-drama when I was younger.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 9, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> '....you were exactly where you needed and wanted to be'
> 
> Yeah, actually most the time
> 
> ...



That's so true, When I was so unhappy in the job I was in when my of so many years (30) boss left to move to the mainland to be with his children and grandchildren, this other guy took over and we really didn't like each other.I told myself, no matter what, if I'm where I am, I'm supposed to be there. And soon after we parted ways (the best that could have happened to me). I think acceptance instead of fighting things is what works best for me.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 9, 2019)

Most of the last 20 years of my life and plenty of moments before then.  All have been punctuated by lots of "Oh crap, are you freaking kidding me?" times, too.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 9, 2019)

I seem to have learned early on to retain those “high point” moments when everything clicked or a goal was accomplished. Most recently, going on a great SR bus trip for the first time in several years after I had worked up enough mobility after the bone & joint problems to get up the bus steps. Sitting in the front, “on the road again...” “ Goin up the country, babe doncha wanna go...” maybe not much for some folks but a blissful moment for me.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 10, 2019)

Isn't it something how we will look back and remember those "magic moments" in time, when at the time you were experiencing them, you just didn't seem to even be aware of the magic happening? Wondering what causes us to "freeze focus" a certain moment in time for future selective recall.


----------

